# Spalted maple



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

AP

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (May 29, 2016)

Very nice, best one yet, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2016)

Very nice Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 29, 2016)

Tony is that a flat grind or hollow grind? Are you machine finishing now? I have a few belts for it but rarely use it.


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2016)

Very clean lines. Think you have moved into the pro knife maker realm. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony is that a flat grind or hollow grind? Are you machine finishing now? I have a few belts for it but rarely use it.


Nothing but he picture shows up. Hmmmmm 
Yes. Hollow grind in 1084 steel. Corby bolts. 
Machine finish up to gator 30 belt then green scotch brite with green compound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Very clean lines. Think you have moved into the pro knife maker realm. Chuck


I'm a pro of something but I don't think it's knives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

SENC said:


> Very nice, best one yet, Tony!


Please don't compliment. Last time you did I went crazy. @Molokai its ok to comment. I'm on today lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Nothing but he picture shows up. Hmmmmm



I looked in the edit, all that shows up were the letters AP, 
Did you have more text in it, you may have pasted over it with inserting the picture. And if you want you can edit in what you left out.


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I looked in the edit, all that shows up were the letters AP,
> Did you have more text in it, you may have pasted over it with inserting the picture. And if you want you can edit in what you left out.


It wouldn't let me post a picture and I think I deleted the text and never put it back in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

I like the colors. It matches well together.

When are you going to get a logo or something to stamp/etch/engrave on em?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> It wouldn't let me post a picture and I think I deleted the text and never put it back in.



Are you using an iphone?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2016)

Another good looking knife Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the colors. It matches well together.
> 
> When are you going to get a logo or something to stamp/etch/engrave on em?


Need to get something but want to make sure I'm going to keep making knives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you using an iphone?


Yes. Think it was a fluke. First time it ever did hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Need to get something but want to make sure I'm going to keep making knives


Suggestion:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2016)

Looks good to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 29, 2016)

Thats a really nice job Tony. Nice grind, great finish and very even lines. The sheath looks well done too! You have been a busy man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a really nice job Tony. Nice grind, great finish and very even lines. The sheath looks well done too! You have been a busy man


Thanks. Getting better. Haven't started leather yet. I bought that one


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Need to get something but want to make sure I'm going to keep making knives



Dude....you've come a long way to just give it up. I say keep it going. You're doing great. Seriously....
More power to ya "jack"!


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

Great looking knife Tony. Really nice grind and I like the choice of scales. Hope you don't quit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Great looking knife Tony. Really nice grind and I like the choice of scales. Hope you don't quit.


Not quitting. You know how I am. I keep changing what I do and who knows. Next month I may be crocheting lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Not quitting. You know how I am. I keep changing what I do and who knows. Next month I may be crocheting lol



If this rain won't stop I will join you. I bet you could make us some killer crochet needle thingies lol.


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If this rain won't stop I will join you. I bet you could make us some killer crochet needle thingies lol.


I've made a couple


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2016)

Hahahah Kevin! 
Good one Tclem, good one...I can't tell if it's made by hand! So good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

